# Waiting & Counting The Days



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Well it's now Nov & some parts of the country are getting there snow already, come on Mich.!!!!! Make us proud. ($$$)


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

X2- I'm going a little crazy thinking about snow.........and $$$


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You just keep it over there.I still cutting grass over here and collecting money for my seasonal snow contracts!


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ya were still cutting & cleaning up to, but its time for a change!


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Red Bull Junkie;1341700 said:


> X2- I'm going a little crazy thinking about snow.........and $$$


And red bull?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I am getting a little nervous as well. I bought a F250 and 2 plows (one for my Dodge as well) this month and now its 60 degrees! When I was plowing as an employee, it snowed every day. Now that I have made the plunge, I'm thinking I should have bought 2 Exmarks instead of Sno Ways!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

You guys do know it's still Thanksgiving weekend right? Last year our first push on SW Michugan was 12/13...give it time and maybe schedule a last minute vacation. You'll be wishing you did in another month!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Still early here.

Last couple of seasons here we've had snow in the first week of December, but that's unusual as it doesn't really get going (if at all) until the first of the year.

Personally, I hope it holds off a while this year, and potentially we have a light winter. Between last winter being a nightmare, my seasonal to per push accounts aren't quit 50-50 yet, I'd like to take a partial break this year and maybe get me a big Christmas Present.

....


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha Raymond, Your right. But its different when your own money is on the line. When I worked for the guy, I didn't care if it snowed all year. It was just money made on the side. Now I have 2 trucks sub'd to him. (plus a few of my own accounts) I know its early, but its hard not to figure out how much I loose each day it doesn't snow. I live in the lake effect region of PA. I know it will come, sooner or later.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Believe you me my own money is on the line. I have 2 trucks, salters, 90 tons of salt piled in the shop and 3 guys chomping at the bit. I also have a 1/2 dozen cleanups yet to do, leaf equipment to unload, plows to prep, lots to stake, and last year's snowfall still fresh in my mind. You're right it will come sooner or later...right now I'd just rather it were later.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

We've already had 1 5'' that melted pretty much over night. No $$$.

1 6'' of really heavy wet snow

1 8'' of slush 

and 2 ice events

Another ice event possible tomorrow and accumulation for thursday this week.







I'm not trying to make any one jealous or any thing. lol

My good used snow plow is almost paid for itself already.


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

ok, I know it was sill early when I 1st posted the thread just getting antsy, calling for our 1st major fall of the season tonight, 3-5 depending on location, we will see....


----------

